# New focus for Cervélo consumer sales



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Count me as a lost potential customer.  

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...cingCapoWinterApparel&utm_term=WhatsNew101910

The local Cervélo dealer is horrible IMO, I'd never take delivery of a bike from them.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

The article at http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/4660.html indicates that you could chose another authorized Cervelo dealer rather than the local one. It then becomes a question of what other Cervelo dealers are accessible to you. While you could order directly from Cervelo, it may require you to pick up at the distant dealer, if that is your choice.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

And just because you pick up your good there does not mean you have to get fitted or build your pride and joy in that shop...


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

means to an end.....its about having the bike, not buying the bike.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Has anyone seriously thought it through ... Good morning Mr. LBS, I am here to pick up my box. Mr. Customer, we are pleased to be your Post Office for you. Have a good day and come back soon.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Bianchi Infinito*

Cervelo made my decision easy when they won't let me spec the RS as I want and buy it from an online shop. I like to have it my way, not what Uncle Cervelo says I got to take.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

fredstaple said:


> Cervelo made my decision easy when they won't let me spec the RS as I want and buy it from an online shop. I like to have it my way, not what Uncle Cervelo says I got to take.


Sense of entitlement maybe?

Here's a thought, buy the frameset and build it yourself to your heart's desire.


----------



## off (Sep 13, 2008)

simonaway427 said:


> Sense of entitlement maybe?
> 
> Here's a thought, buy the frameset and build it yourself to your heart's desire.


That's all fine and good, problem is, the 2011 RS is no longer sold as a frameset. For NA, the lowest price point is with the Rival group.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Most any good shop should be happy to swap parts for you if that is what you want. It sucks that Cervelo doesnt want to sell on the web any more, but getting the parts you want should not be an issue at all if you ask the shop.


----------

